# Looking For Ruffed Grouse



## Taxman (Jul 6, 2006)

Hello, I'm looking for a Ruffed Grouse to complete a really nice bobcat mount I'm doing. Anyone have any extra ones in a freezer they'd like to part with? I've tried the Taxidermy.Net forum but nothing is available right now.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

That will be tough as they are not pen friendly. Post over in the Upland Forum. 

I had an MS-er send me a woodcock (free of charge as they are migratory) a couple of years ago when I needede some scapulars to finish a dog's last bird.


----------



## Black Lake (Oct 26, 2005)

Taxman, if your not in a hurry send me some info and I can try to get one to you in the next couple weeks.


----------

